# Gibt es eine Art "Standard Seite"?



## hunter999 (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

eine Frage, wenn ich eine Domain via IP auf meinen ISPConfig Server zeigen lasse, wo diese Domain aber noch nicht als Web eingerichtet ist, dann erscheint immer eine bestimmte Kundenwebseite.
Was kann ich tun damit diese Kundenwebseite nicht mehr erscheint sondern, von mir aus eine Error Seite oder so?


----------



## jogy (23. Juni 2010)

*/var/www/index.html wird nicht angezeigt*

Hallo!
Habe das selbe Problem. Obwohl ich mit #a2enseite 000-default aktiviert habe, wird nicht die /var/www/index.html angezeigt, sondern die Startseite eines Kunden wenn ich http://xxx.xx.xxx.xxx im Browser eingebe.
Suche mir schon einen bösen Wolf deswegen.


----------



## Laubie (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Apache die eingegebene URL keinem Vhost zuweisen kann, erscheint der alphabetisch erste Eintrag in der vhost-datei.

Abhilfe schafft eine "schein"-domain aaa.loc o.ä.
Da kann man dann wunderschön seine Fehlerseite einrichten.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## jogy (23. Juni 2010)

Danke! Das funktioniert!! Aber warum beachtet der Apache die Anweisung in dem 000-default File nicht?


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

Weil IP Adressen in der Hierarchie vor Wildcards (*) kommen.


----------



## jogy (23. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber funktioniert doch nicht richtig. Wenn ich als Domain aaa.de anlege, wird zwar beim Eingeben der IP in den Browser die Seite von aaa.de angezeigt, allerdings wird die nächste alphabetische Seite des Kunden z.b. bbb.de überschrieben.  Oder muß ich für die Domain auch noch einen Fake DNS Eintrag anlegen?


----------



## Till (23. Juni 2010)

> allerdings wird die nächste alphabetische Seite des Kunden z.b. bbb.de  überschrieben.


Vermutlich hast Du bei bbb.de nicht die IP sondern * ausgewählt. das geht aber nicht, siehe post #5. Du musst entweder überall * oder überall die IP nehmen.

Die elegantere Lösung Deines Problems ist auch nicht das anlegen einer Seite aaa.loc seondern das anlegen eines default vhosts:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.1/vhosts/examples.html

also eines vhosts mit dem Inhalt:


```
<VirtualHost _default_:*>
             DocumentRoot /www/default
         </VirtualHost>[FONT=verdana]
```
[/FONT]


----------



## jogy (23. Juni 2010)

> Vermutlich hast Du bei bbb.de nicht die IP sondern * ausgewählt. das geht aber nicht, siehe post #5. Du musst entweder überall * oder überall die IP nehmen.


Ich habe ganz sicher überall bei IP-Adresse * ausgewählt. Es funktioniert definitiv nicht, auch wenn als "Start"-Domain aa.aa angelegt wurde. Der Kunde mit c**.de wird überschrieben.

Auch das Anlegen eines vhost:


> <VirtualHost _default_:*>
> DocumentRoot /var/www/default
> </VirtualHost>


Hat nichts gebracht. Die 1. angelegte user vhost wird überschrieben.


----------



## jogy (24. Juni 2010)

Nochmal ich. Sorry, aber seit 3 Tagen stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch und finde den Fehler nicht. Hier in der Reihenfolge was ich gemacht habe:

1.
In /etc/apache2/sites-available habe ich eine 000-000.vhost datei erstellt mit folgendem Inhalt:


> # Listen for virtual host requests on all IP addresses
> <VirtualHost _default_:80>
> DocumentRoot /var/www/default
> 
> ...


2.
Dann einen Symlink mit #a2ensite 000-000.vhost ins Verzeichnis /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ erstellt. 

3.
Das Verzeichnis /var/www/default angelegt.

4. 
Eine index.html Startseite erzeugt

5. #/etc/init.d/apache2 reload

Jetzt sollte bei der Eingabe von http://meineip diese Seite aufgerufen werden. Klappt auch. Allerdings wenn ich die 1. Domainseite im Alphabet aufrufe, kommt nicht die Seite des Kunden sondern meine Startseite. Alle anderen, nachfolgenden Domains werden korrekt angezeigt. Was mache ich da für einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2010)

Überprüf die Einstellungen der 1. Domainseite und der DNS Records der Domain, dass da auch alles passt. Wenn apache die Seite nicht anzeigt wenn Du sie per Domain im Browser aufrufst, dann stimmt Die Kombination aus IP und Domain nicht.


----------



## ZeroEnna (25. Juni 2010)

Funktioniert ein workaround "Site = IP-Addresse" mit Weiterleitung oder eigener Page?


----------



## jogy (26. Juni 2010)

*Meine DNS-Einträge*

Ich poste mal die DNS-Einträge:

Typ	Name	Daten	Priorität	
A	meinedomain.de.	xx.xx.xxx.xx	0	
	A	mail	xx.xx.xxx.xx	0	
	A	www	xx.xx.xxx.xx	0	
	MX	meinedomain.de.	mail.meinedomain.de.	10	
	NS	meinedomain.de.	ns1.serverdomain.de.	0	
	NS	meinedomain.de.	ns2.key-systems.net.	0

Sollte hier etwas falsch sein?


----------



## jogy (5. Juli 2010)

*Mein Konfigurationsfehler!*

So, mein Fehler ist gefunden.
Die 1. Domain wurde  unter "Sites" als *meinedomain.de* eingetragen. Als Umleitung wurde *meinedomain.com* eingetragen um alle Anfragen von *meinedomain.com *auf *meinedomain.de* umzuleiten.

Später kamen dann noch die Domains *meinedomain.net*, *meine-domain.net* hinzu. Diese wurden dann als Alias-Domains auf *meinedomain.com* eingetragen. Das war der Fehler. Die Alias-Domains hätten sofort auf *meinedomain.de* zeigen müssen.


----------

